

Tale of a $1000 Facebook Bug Bounty - shbhrsaha
http://www.princeton.edu/~saha/bug-bounty/

======
snori74
It's refreshing to read a story like this where everything works as it should.
Skill and honesty rewarded, security for all improved.

Also nice, though scary too, to see that this didn't require outlandish levels
of skill to find the vulnerability.

~~~
mathattack
Surprising how long this bug was out in the wilderness.

